# New Akbar pictures



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Some photos of my handsome man


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yay, Akbar! He looks so masculine and grown up! Where the heck have you been and how are you doing?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Mr Handsome)


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Looking good.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

:wub: What a handsome boy!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He's very handsome-nice to see him again-


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome fellow!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks. 
I've been busy with work and life.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That handsome boy has been missed. LOVE the pictures!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

He looks fantastic. Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, he's a beauty!!! So handsome, love the sable color!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gorgeous boy!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: Akbar is one of my favorites

I :wub: Isa and Cody too


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

haha I love them too lol


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice pics- thanks for the update- was wondering where you'd been!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

His face in that 2nd pic is just WOW! Very handsome guy.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

*Gorgeous!!! *Love Akbar!! :wub: 

I hope Iorek looks like Akbar when he's full grown :wub:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

more photos:wub:


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Admiral?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Love them! He is so gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That 3rd picture.... WOW. talk about an intent expression


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

gagsd said:


> That 3rd picture.... WOW. talk about an intent expression


 He was chasing after his ball lol


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Who is his breeder? He is so handsome!!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Who is his breeder? He is so handsome!!


I was going to ask if he was related to Killian as they are similar....
He is a fine looking dog!!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

sparra said:


> I was going to ask if he was related to Killian as they are similar....
> He is a fine looking dog!!!!


Where I know Kil's entire litter, they check in with the breeder, but one male. So I'm hoping one day to run into this mystery male on the internet one day. Maybe it's Akbar! ;-)


----------

